# Ha!!! behold thee name Lambert de Sayve 17 century flemish key composer !



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I happen to have one of his missa by Le coeur de chambre de Namur.

It's a missa whit manicotage, instrumental ornement very clever i says & sweet rendition.

A fine Classical composer to be discovered or re-discover re-exam per se.


----------

